# Dudley's RV'S Now Stingray!



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Dudley's?

News

Shame

TM


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Thats OK. Paul has been the driving force for many years and knows the business inside out.

Ray.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

I know beggar all about RV's but I do know Stingray have some very top end stuff. 

Russell


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*van*



Rapide561 said:


> Hi
> 
> I know beggar all about RV's but I do know Stingray have some very top end stuff.
> 
> Russell


We bought our Motorhome from Paul.


----------

